# Nutters



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Some of my friends from the local park


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 15, 2011)

That is one fat nutter.  I don't know who is more of the nutter, the squirrel or the guy who lets the squirrel on his leg.  You can almost see the bacteria nastyness in his mouth... yikes


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yikes indeed!! will have to head out and ask my GP for a "bacteria nastyness" shot, glad your on the ball shooter, I could have been in real trouble there


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicely done.  1st picture is a very strong composition. 2nd picture could have easily put you in the hospital. On more then one occasion squirrels have challenged me in their territory. I opted to leave, and use my zoom telephoto instead.


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 17, 2011)

Many thanks Joel these ones have no fear at all, people must feed them regularly, I got up to leave and one of them followed me ran up the back of my leg and onto my shoulder! nearly jumped out of my skin!


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 17, 2011)

Nutters in our backyard get close but don't touch!


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 17, 2011)

These are all so awesome. The colors and the focus. I LOVE SQUIRRELS ALMOST AS MUCH AS I LOVE FERRETS.


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2011)

I love me some nutters!! They are so freaking cute.....til they destroy all your lawn furniture over the winter.....=) Then they are mother****ers!!


----------



## caledonia84 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats a great capture and he's a lovely colour heres some winter shots


----------

